# New peice



## dewp (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## damole (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, this is really cool!


----------



## Reaper (Feb 11, 2009)

It doesn't flow and the "thing" is a big piece of chaos.


----------



## dewp (Feb 11, 2009)

Reaper said:
			
		

> It doesn't flow and the "thing" is a big piece of chaos.



lol ok  XD

finished it anyway


----------



## War (Feb 12, 2009)

Pretty cool, though the C4D looks out of place. I know what you're trying to create, but it could have been executed a little better.


----------



## dewp (Feb 12, 2009)

It's not a c4d.....

It's stock manipulation....


----------



## Myke (Feb 14, 2009)

Pretty cool, though the stock manipulation looks out of place. I know what you're trying to create, but it could have been executed a little better.
(do you see what I did?)


----------



## War (Feb 19, 2009)

The whole piece is technically a  stock manip. However, the technological thing looking at the cat is made up of one or more C4Ds.


----------



## Cablephish (Feb 20, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, what do you mean when you say 'C4D'?


----------



## War (Feb 21, 2009)

C4D is the program Cinema 4D which can be used to create 3D images. C4D renders are the images created, but everyone in the tag-making community refers to the renders themselves as C4Ds. 

Examples of C4Ds:
This, this, and this.


----------



## dewp (Feb 22, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> The whole piece is technically a  stock manip. However, the technological thing looking at the cat is made up of one or more C4Ds.



I DIDN'T USE ANY C4FUCKING D'S


basically its a process of making pen tool shapes very large and then adding loads to them/texturing them, then adding effects and loads of other shit, a really longwinded process man. ill post a few pics so it gives you more of an idea..

Start with the image-







start making parts and throw them all around in an unorganised mess-






duplicate layers, start building the structure and giving it form-


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 22, 2009)

dewp clearly stated that he's not using C4D, so just listen to the guy, no need for not believing him, and going against his word, especially when this guy is Graphic Designer, and from what I see, very good one!

You really shouldn't be telling that he's using C4D because that is clearly underestimating his work, however, flaming is against the rules, and there is no excuse for flaming! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So guys, just keep it nice and clean!


----------



## War (Feb 23, 2009)

There's no need to be rude about it. You can accomplish literally the exact same results by using C4Ds. Plus, C4Ds are extremely common nowadays, so that just fortified by belief. You never said "I didn't use C4Ds", you just said "It's stock manipulation...". Well yeah, it obviously is. I know what I'm talking about too, Toni.


----------



## anandjones (Feb 23, 2009)

A bit harsh Reaper. Nice.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 23, 2009)

dewp said:
			
		

> It's not a c4d.....



^

Looks great, though I actually like the first one without the extra zaz of the second one, makes it more stark and menacing.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 23, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> There's no need to be rude about it. You can accomplish literally the exact same results by using C4Ds. Plus, C4Ds are extremely common nowadays, so that just fortified by belief. *You never said "I didn't use C4Ds", you just said "It's stock manipulation...".* Well yeah, it obviously is. I know what I'm talking about too, Toni.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(dewp @ Feb 12 2009, 06:57 AM) *It's not a c4d.....*
> ...








 He did said it isn't a C4D, and also, that wasn't edited afterwords, that is his original post (no edit mark)..

However, everyone is entitled to their own opinion, the thing is, DO NOT FLAME each other.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cheers guys!


----------

